# New :)



## SalemNermal (Sep 6, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. 

I have two cats -- both females.

Salem is all black and I've had her for 5 1/2 years. She has had allergies and asthma the whole time I've had her. :blackcat 

Nermal is all white and I've had her for 3 1/2 years. :cat 

Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , please show us some pictures if you can :wink: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome! Would love to see your ying yang cats :lol:


----------



## SalemNermal (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the nice welcome Marie73, DesnBaby, and Kitkat 

Thats what I refer to them as my ying yang cats :lol: 

The only picture I have so far is what I'm using as my avatar.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Salemnermal! I had one black and one white cat almost all of my adult years. They're lovely, aren't they?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...black cats are my downfall :lol:


----------



## SalemNermal (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Jeanie, Doodlebug, and S*Qutie Pie's


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will have to post more pictures! What a cute combination. Glad you are here!


----------

